

Using D Alongside A Game Engine - WalterBright
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FKceA691Wcg

======
WalterBright
Abstract: Post-mortem on experiments integrating D with a typical C/C++ game
engine as an extension language for use processing game logic. Topics covered
include dynamic C/C++ linkage, memory management, patterns for usage as an
extension of existing C/C++ code, issues encountered, and other hairy details.

Benefits: Share experience, food for thought, encourage other game developers.

Speaker Bio: Manu Evans is a senior technology programmer in the video games
industry with 10 years commercial experience. He has worked at Remedy Games in
Finland, and Krome Studios in Australia, on titles including Alan Wake, Star
Wars, Spyro the Dragon, and many, many more. Manu is an expert in hardware
abstraction, low level systems and performance optimisation on a wide variety
of computer hardware.

------
he_the_great
What they don't want you to know is that there are some hidden tricks in the
talk.

Live update to a running engine.

Annotation of variables which would get a GUI for modification or profiling
tracking.

